# Marathon Nordenau 2.8.08



## Lateralus (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kann wohl jemand einen Vergleich ziehen zwischen der diesjährigen Strecke in Saalhausen und Nordenau? Wie ist die so - technisch oder weniger, viel Singletrails oder Wladautobahn, wie was das Wetter in den letzten Jahren...

Danke


----------



## Unrest (14. Juli 2008)

Letztes Jahr hats getröpfelt und war grau.
Technisch anspruchsvoll war die Strecke so gut wie gar nicht - nur der Schlamm machte es stellenweise ein wenig schwieriger voranzukommen.
Nicht so "schlimm" wie Grafschaft, aber dennoch viiiiiiiel Waldautobahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (14. Juli 2008)

recht einfach, viel Autobahn und 2-3 fiese Stellen. Mich hätte es mal kurz vor dem Ziel (Kurzstrecke) fast geworfen, weil bis dahin alle Gefahrenstellen (immer große Warnschilder) mit Vollgas gefahren werden konnten. Dann kam eine richtig fiese Stufe. Habs noch soeben gefangen, aber seit dem weiß ich, kurz vor dem Ziel die Schilder beachten


----------



## SBIKERC (14. Juli 2008)

ich denke da bin ich dabei...bin die Strecke zwar noch nicht gefahren aber fast jeder Marathon ist technisch nicht so schwer


----------



## SBIKERC (30. Juli 2008)

wie schauts in Nordenau aus??? Sind die Bedingungen gut?


----------



## Tommy B. (30. Juli 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ... aber fast jeder Marathon ist technisch nicht so schwer



kann man nicht unbedingt verallgemeinern hier ist z.B. schon was anspruchsvoller.

Aber für die bsn Trophy ist das sicher zutreffend. Bin trotzdem dabei, Wetter soll Sa. auch wieder gut sein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## killik (30. Juli 2008)

jo werde auch dabei sein. Strecke sollte so anspruchsvoll /anspruchslos wie in Saalhausen sein. Dies wurde mir von Fahrern des letztens Jahres berichtet.

Weiss einer bis wann die Startnummernausgabe ist ? Denn Start ist ja im Vergleich zu anderen Rennen mit 15 Uhr spät angesetzt.


----------



## M::::: (30. Juli 2008)

Im Regelfall immer bis 1 h vorm Start.
Näheres gibt die Ausschreibung nicht her.


----------



## Polli (30. Juli 2008)

Hi!
Startnummerausgabe ist ab 11:00 Uhr. Technisch anspruchvoll ist die Strecke wirklich nicht . Saalhausen war sicher anspruchsvoller. Aber Nordenau ist ein geiles Rennen. Nicht so eine geldmacherei wie Saalhausen oder Sundern. Schön gemütlich und übersichtlich...


----------



## Unrest (30. Juli 2008)

Und die Nordenauer backen gute Kuchen und kochen guten Kaffee..!


----------



## oups (30. Juli 2008)

M::::: schrieb:


> Im Regelfall immer bis 1 h vorm Start.
> Näheres gibt die Ausschreibung nicht her.



der M:::: ist auch der dabei.... schön!
Kommt K::::: auch mit?
Gruß vom Oups - auch an C::::


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (30. Juli 2008)

Werde mich auch an Start stellen. Wollte eigentlich Wombach. Aber 40 â¬ Startgeld find ich sowas von Ã¼bertrieben.


Edit:


> Lizenzfahrer:
> 
> Sind wie jedes Jahr gern gesehene GÃ¤ste, fahren jedoch ohne Wertung.



Was heiÃt fahren ohne Wertung? Keine Wertung unter den Lizenzfahrern oder Gesamt keine WErtung fÃ¼r Lizenzfahrer?


----------



## hefra (30. Juli 2008)

Die letzten Jahre hieß dass, dass Liz. nur in Gesamtwertung, aber nicht bei den Altersklassen in der Ergebnissliste stehen.


----------



## M::::: (31. Juli 2008)

oups schrieb:


> der M:::: ist auch der dabei.... schön!
> Kommt K::::: auch mit?
> Gruß vom Oups - auch an C::::



Nö, komme leider alleine . Kirsten darf erst wieder ab nächste Woche fahren .


----------



## SBIKERC (31. Juli 2008)

hefra schrieb:


> Die letzten Jahre hieß dass, dass Liz. nur in Gesamtwertung, aber nicht bei den Altersklassen in der Ergebnissliste stehen.



eigentlich ein wenig Betrug, aber kommt nur zu Gute da ich keine Lizenz habe


----------



## racejo (31. Juli 2008)

> Hallo Jo, Lizenzfahrer werden alle mit Zeit gewertet und in der Siegerliste geführt. Über 32 km bzw. 53 km wird getrennt m/w eine Klassenwertung für alle Jahrgänge gelistet. D.h. es gibt z.B. eine Klasse männlich Lizenz 53 km Jahrgang 97 und älter.



Dann ist es wohl so, wie die letzten Jahre. Was das für einen Sinn hat verstehe ich allerdings nicht.
Wenn man eine Lizenz löst unterstützt man Vereine und Verbände, dafür wird man auch noch abgewertet...


----------



## M::::: (31. Juli 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> eigentlich ein wenig Betrug, aber kommt nur zu Gute da ich keine Lizenz habe




Wieso Betrug ? 
Die Ausschreibung ist dahingehend eindeutig formuliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (31. Juli 2008)

Kann man mit Starrgabel fahren??


----------



## SBIKERC (31. Juli 2008)

M::::: schrieb:


> Wieso Betrug ?
> Die Ausschreibung ist dahingehend eindeutig formuliert.



war ja auch nur ein Witz...aber wenn man zB von 5 Fahrern der einzige ohne Lizenz ist und eigentlich letzter wird aber trotzdem gewinnt wie soll man sich da freuen


----------



## M::::: (1. August 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Kann man mit Starrgabel fahren??



Ja.


----------



## SBIKERC (1. August 2008)

So ich sag dann mal bis moin...habe mir heute noch einen SLR XC Kevlar zum probefahren bei meinem Händler geholt...werd den morgen ausgebieg probefahren das nenne ich echt mal Service

Erster Eindruck ist top


----------



## racejo (1. August 2008)

Auf welche Strecke gehts bei euch?

Ich geb mir die klene


----------



## Wave (2. August 2008)

schauen wir mal wie es noch 30km noch geht


----------



## SBIKERC (2. August 2008)

So ich muss sagen das mir das Rennen super gefallen hat
die Strecke war eine gute Mischung aus allen, einige gute Abfahrten waren dabei
bin die kleine Runde gefahren, glaub 1:38H, insgesamt 17 Platz, in der Herrenklasse 8 von 24
mein neuer Sattel ist ebenfalls spitze, denke den werde ich direkt Monntag kaufen

denke nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## crank-jay (2. August 2008)

Ich fand es auch klasse. Hat viel Spaß gemacht. Wetter war ja auch top. 

Schade ist nur, dass die Streckenposten nicht an die langsameren Fahrer gedacht hat. Meine Frau musste sich ab km 28 zum Ziel durchfragen. Und sie war nicht die Einzige. Einige andere hatten ebenfalls das Problem.

Aber, wir kommen nächstes Jahr wieder und hoffen auf Besserung.

Jörg


----------



## bender2206 (3. August 2008)

Hallo,

fand die Strecke auch ganz gelungen. Wäre nur gerne noch auf die 2.te Runde gegangen. Allerdings war der Sieger der 53 Km ca. 20-30 sec. vor mir im Ziel. So das die 2.te Runde geschlossen wurde. Hätte es besser gefunden wenn es eine Richtzeit gegeben hätte bis wann man noch auf die nächste Runde gehen kann. So durfte ich nur die kurze Strecke fahren. Damit ist die trophy für mich wohl gestorben. Naja schade was soll man machen war wohl einfach zu langsam.


----------



## racejo (3. August 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> So ich muss sagen das mir das Rennen super gefallen hat
> die Strecke war eine gute Mischung aus allen, einige gute Abfahrten waren dabei
> bin die kleine Runde gefahren, glaub 1:38H, insgesamt 17 Platz, in der Herrenklasse 8 von 24
> mein neuer Sattel ist ebenfalls spitze, denke den werde ich direkt Monntag kaufen
> ...



Wo gibts denn Ergebnislisten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (3. August 2008)

die Ergebnisse hangen gestern gegen 17H bei den Startenlisten aus...aber nur die einzelnen Klassen...meine Gesamtplatzierung hat der durchgesagt als ich durch Ziel fuhr

die Ergebnisse kommen aber noch auf die Seite des Vereins, genauso wie der Link zu den Fotos


----------



## kleinbiker (3. August 2008)

wo bleiben denn die Ergebnisse? Ist immer noch nicht's online!


----------



## helman (4. August 2008)

Strecke war soweit sehr schön, für einen Sauerlandmarathon waren die Abfahrten sogar mal richtig "aufregend" - aber nicht zu technisch. 
Nur leider war das Führungsfahrzeug eher eine Gefahr nach dem Start in der EInführungsrunde. Es war so langsam das sich hunderte Fahrer hinter dem Fahrzeug drängelten und das ganze Feld nicht wirklich auseinandergezogen wurde. Also nächstes mal einen fixeren Fahrer ins Führungsfahrzeug setzen dann wirds perfekt!!!

helman


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (4. August 2008)

Hat von Euch einer eine Info ab wann die Ergebnislisten online sind  dauert ja ewig. Oder bin ich blind


----------



## M::::: (4. August 2008)

Im Gästebuch steht,das die Listen spätestens morgen online sind.


----------



## racejo (4. August 2008)

helman schrieb:


> Strecke war soweit sehr schön, für einen Sauerlandmarathon waren die Abfahrten sogar mal richtig "aufregend" - aber nicht zu technisch.
> Nur leider war das Führungsfahrzeug eher eine Gefahr nach dem Start in der EInführungsrunde. Es war so langsam das sich hunderte Fahrer hinter dem Fahrzeug drängelten und das ganze Feld nicht wirklich auseinandergezogen wurde. Also nächstes mal einen fixeren Fahrer ins Führungsfahrzeug setzen dann wirds perfekt!!!
> 
> helman



Dann machen die jenigen nen lockeren, die sich direkt hinter dem Fahrzeug befinden. Die anderen müssen drücken


----------



## crank-jay (4. August 2008)

Scalpel 1967 schrieb:


> Hat von Euch einer eine Info ab wann die Ergebnislisten online sind  dauert ja ewig. Oder bin ich blind



Jaaaaaaa, ich warte auch. Weiß auch jemand ob, wo und wann Bilder zu finden sind?

Jörg


----------



## SBIKERC (4. August 2008)

Die Bilder sind seit 21H online
hier der Link
http://www.fotosvomevent.de/index.php?module=overview&hideEvents=0


----------



## racejo (5. August 2008)

So. Ergebnisse online. 9. Lizenz insgesamt wol so 13. Kann zufrieden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killik (5. August 2008)

ja war echt ein gelungenes Rennen. Nur wundert mich die Ergebnisliste. Samstag war ich 5. heute bin ich auch einmal 6. Naja Zeit stimmt trotzdem...


----------



## Tommy B. (5. August 2008)

Hallo,

könnte mir wohl jemand den Link zu den Ergebnissen schicken, kann über die hp gerade nicht drauf zugreifen. Muss wohl an meinen browser Einstellungen liegen ...

Danke!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Tommy B. (5. August 2008)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnte mir wohl jemand den Link zu den Ergebnissen schicken, kann über die hp gerade nicht drauf zugreifen. Muss wohl an meinen browser Einstellungen liegen ...
> 
> ...



hat sich erledigt, anscheinend waren die Listen vorübergehend offline ...


----------



## Tomek (5. August 2008)

bin ich etwa blind kann auf die listen nicht zugreifen!tommy hast du den link für mich?
gruß tomek


----------



## Tobi_Tobsen (5. August 2008)

Ich fand auch das es eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung war.
Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!

So hier die Ergebnislisten:

für die 32 KM
http://www.skiclub-nordenau.de/PDF/Ergeb32-2008.pdf
für die 53 KM
http://www.skiclub-nordenau.de/PDF/Ergeb53-2008.pdf


----------



## crank-jay (6. August 2008)

Video vom Rennen:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FNO2jx6A1v0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (6. August 2008)

die Quali ist zwar nicht die Beste aber ist trotzdem ganz nett


----------



## Tomek (7. August 2008)

hi tobi
danke für die 2 links!wie lief es bei dir?gegenüber belgien ne spazierfahrt oder?
gruß thomas


----------



## crank-jay (8. August 2008)

falls es interessiert.

Urkunden sind online!


----------



## Tobi_Tobsen (12. August 2008)

Hey Thomas,
war schon echt eine andere Nummer in Belgien!
Aber hat auch Spaß gemacht und ich bin mit meiner Zeit auch zufrieden gewesen

Gruß Tobias


----------

